# Beefing up my tacklebox for EYES



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Need some help. 

I have been fishing with limited tackle for saugeyes around central ohio. I usually use Night Crawler Harness' , whistler jigs with twister tails, and the reg. jig set up. sometimes I'll throw a bright PWorm in some deep pools as well. I usually fish below dams in any deep pools I can find.

I have been looking several crank baits ect, and I'm just wondering on suggestions on what colors to buy, type,size, depth of the crankbait.

Any help if greatly appreciated on any other types of baits you can suggest.

Happy Fishing


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have had descent luck with jerkbaits at night, I use the original minnows by Rapala alot, Im not sure of the exact size but Im thinking its like a 5 1/2" floater, black/silver, blue/silver, chartruese/white work well, doing a search on Saugeye will turn up TONS of great info on here, your eyes will get sore before you read it all.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Shad raps and storm wildeye shads.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I have had good success with Rapala husky jerk in silver/navy. Twitch and stop very slow - because it suspends, its sits right in front of them on the stop.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I started using jerkbaits below spillways for eyes a few years ago and I havent gone back. I still throw jigs at times but I get better fish on average with the jerkbaits. Husky jerks and suspending rouges are the norm. Clown and Blue and silver with an orange belly are the most popular colors. IMO its all about the flash.

Take time and tune them by changing the hooks and split rings until they suspend perfectly level without moving at all in cold water it takes time but its what triggers strikes. I fish them on braid with a 14lb florocarbon leader and have never lost one. But im choosey about where I fish them and I "scout" locations with a jig first. my best bait has been a blue and silver 
HJ12 Runs to about 5-6 ft on a decent cast. In the winter Fish them very slowly with long pauses between very slight pulls. Usually at the head or tail end of holes. The middle of holes and under bridges are great during the middle of the day.

I sometimes fish a spillway that gets hit hard by the jig slingers and never have not gone home without at least one 3+ lb fish in the same holes they are only pulling the dinks out of. Most jerkbait fish are over 17 inches. In my experience. The ones that eat the dying 4-6 inch shad that the smaller eyes cant.

Im not an eye expert but this is what I know.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

my first choice would be a hj-12. im really starting to favor the glass type ones. they have caught more walleye this year than the silver or gold ones. i fish them more too, so i guess the old saying about the wet lure catching more fish rings true.. i know a lot of guys do really good with shad raps at skeeter, but i just fish huskys. and dont forget the trusty hot-n-tot always pulls a few walleye.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

ezbite said:


> my first choice would be a hj-12. im really starting to favor the glass type ones. they have caught more walleye this year than the silver or gold ones. i fish them more too, so i guess the old saying about the wet lure catching more fish rings true.. i know a lot of guys do really good with shad raps at skeeter, but i just fish huskys. and dont forget the trusty hot-n-tot always pulls a few walleye.


Husky Jerks are slaying the Saugeyes below the dams this year. As well as at Indian Lake. Clown, fire tiger, and glass seem to be the killers.

Thanks a lot on all the great advice on Crankbaits ect. When I go to buy them, there's so many I get lost and have trouble finding what I need.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

I fish for saugeyes alot and ive always had good luck with the number 12 husky jerk in the clown or firetiger color,also strike king make a good jerkbait in the number 12 also the rouges work very good too.and if thats not working throw a twister tipped with a bass minnow or just a plain nightcrawler,but the way i see it if there gonna hit there gonna hit whatever you reel in front of there face!good luck this season!


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

just checked out at Bass Pro shops online. Bought 6 HJ-10's in all the colors you guys said. Didn't go with the 12's because I fish below dams, and a 12 is maxing my rod/reel out. 

bought 5 Shad Raps. 7's I think. And I picked up 2 shallow Shad Raps in 7's for below dam situations. 

Locally guys are slamming them on Bandit 100 series, mistakes and fire tigers. I got 4 of those to go along with it.

Total came to 105 with shipping. Not bad. 

Have 5-7 days till my shipment gets here. I'll post any pics of anything I land with the recommended tackle. 

THANKS AGAIN for all the great Advice!


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Ezbite, Me and you are going to have to gt together sometime! I like the eyes' in your sig.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

btw. I'm retarded, didn't relize it wasn't me. lol


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

BennyLovesSaugeyes said:


> sounds like a plan. tell me when and where, and I'm there.
> 
> The "eyes" are canadian Rice Lake Ontario Eyes. had a hell of a june last year fishing Rice Lake.


Anytime, Anywhere Before college starting in August.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

by the way. Went down to alum creek and fished for some eyes in a stream. Thru the husky jerk in some deep pools. No luck for three hours, just one small mouth bass, and one crappie. Then like nothing, a saugeye chased the bait, I suspended, and jerked. bingo. Caught the first good eye of the season. A skinny 16-17 incher 

Snagged the HJ, and switched to a twister tail jig. Caught 5 more 13 inch dinks on twister tails, thru back two, kept two, and lost one off the stringer. all from the same deep pool. 

Also, I lost two shad raps/three bandits/two husky jerks fishing at indian lake. i also got skunked. lol

here's the saugeyes I caught in a creek about 40 feet wide in columbus. 
they were skinny and measured just under 17, 13 1/2, and 13.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I like the whistler Jigs tipped with either minnow or crawler, Floatong jig on a slip sinker rig tipped bait (jig it up and down), The husky jerks, Floating raps in shallows at night, Just a jig with minnow or crawler. I also like the harnesses for night time too.


----------

